# Filters?



## DMITPHOTO (Sep 3, 2012)

So I have a bunch off filters, and am looking for some new ones and most people seem to be saying lee is the best? I have tiffin Singh ray etc but never Lee. So are Lee the "best" brand for filters? Also are the nd grad filter by lee made of glass?


----------



## charlesa (Sep 3, 2012)

Lee are considered top of the bunch, and their ND grads are made of resin not glass. Their Big Stopper 10 ND is glass though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2012)

Schneider Optics (parent company of B+W) makes Schott glass ND grads, check their MPTV line.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a question concerning filters 

I have the Lee system 

I have the 77mm size, plus an adapter for a couple smaller sizes

but I've got a 16-35 and its 82mm

I haven't been able to find an adapter for that lens 

any ideas??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2012)

There's an 82mm adapter, but like many Lee items it's rarely available. B&H had some a couple weeks back, sold out in less than a day. Good luck!


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Sep 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Schneider Optics (parent company of B+W) makes Schott glass ND grads, check their MPTV line.



Thanks! And the other guys questions is does seem like any retailer that sells Lee products doesn't have anything lol.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 3, 2012)

I would consider Singh-Ray to be on a par with Lee, they have filters to fit both Cokin P and Lee adaptors.
As to availability, it probably depends on the market. In the UK, I had to wait 9 months for a grad set last year, but someone I know bought a set a few weeks ago and they arrived in less than a week, so supply issues have eased. Bear in mind though, that Lee tend to produce to order, rather than keep a stock, so there will be supply problems of certain items from time to time. Some suppliers will however keep their own stock.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Sep 3, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I would consider Singh-Ray to be on a par with Lee, they have filters to fit both Cokin P and Lee adaptors.
> As to availability, it probably depends on the market. In the UK, I had to wait 9 months for a grad set last year, but someone I know bought a set a few weeks ago and they arrived in less than a week, so supply issues have eased. Bear in mind though, that Lee tend to produce to order, rather than keep a stock, so there will be supply problems of certain items from time to time. Some suppliers will however keep their own stock.



Ah ok because bh and adorama see to not have much of an option, do you by chance know of any other sites that have a better selection? if I google sites none have any.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 3, 2012)

SDsc0rch said:


> I have a question concerning filters
> 
> I have the Lee system
> 
> ...



Would get the 82 mm wide angle adaptor to avoid vignetting, I bought mine two weeks ago from Conns Cameras in Ireland, they usually stock it.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Sep 13, 2012)

thx guys


----------



## 96Brigadier (Sep 13, 2012)

SDsc0rch said:


> I have a question concerning filters
> 
> I have the Lee system
> 
> ...



I bought the Lee 82mm wide angle adapter from BH last week, it arrived at my door yesterday. They're out of stock again I think, find it on their website and click the stock notification link. That way when it comes in stock you'll get an e-mail and can order it right away.


----------



## jsexton (Sep 13, 2012)

You can try 2filter.com I bought my kit, nd grads and big stopper through them. The kit (77mm wide) and nd grads arrived in a couple of days, the big stopper showed up 3 months later . It's a popular item.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Sep 13, 2012)

i remember having a DOG of a time trying to get ahold of these filters

finally found someone selling them on craigslist - couple hundred bucks but i got a couple filters (soft neutral and an amber) and a couple 77s and an adapter for a smaller lens

i was happy to get them at all!


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 13, 2012)

DMITPHOTO said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I would consider Singh-Ray to be on a par with Lee, they have filters to fit both Cokin P and Lee adaptors.
> ...


I'm not in the US, so am not familiar with all the options (we have to import Singh-Ray filters), but you could buy direct from Singh-Ray. Biggest choice of filters, but less choice in delivery.

http://www.singh-ray.com/


----------

